# Cooby Dam, Toowoomba, Sunday 17 February



## Guest

Hi

I have arranged with Hagar, a forum member in Toowoomba a fishing trip at Cooby Dam for Sunday 17 February. Some of us have fished Cooby not so long ago and we unfortunately did not meet up with Hagar(Gary) that day as we did not realise he was there. The day we fished there we decided that we would return to have a crack at the yellas as the wind was savage that day.

So Gary and I will be fishing Cooby dam this day, Cooby is about 30 km north of Toowoomba, the turn off to Cooby Dam is on the left hand side as you pass through the settlement of Highfields. It is sign posted all the way to the dam. This dam is controlled by a boomgate to enter the dam, the gate opens at 7.00 am, so if you are keen for a fish at this dam and you live in Brisbane you can leave 5 ish and still get there for the gates to open at 7. Entry through the gates is a 2 dollar coin. No permits are required for this dam. The dam is stocked with Golden Perch and Murray Cod and other species like jewfish.

As I said earlier when were there last we missed Gary, the conditions were terible that day, but Gary still managed to come home with a feed. Obviously Gary's local knowledge of this dam will be a great help on the day, so if you want to add a yellowbelly or cod to your pb list it might be worth your while to go up to toowoomba and have a fish with Gary in his home dam 

All welcome, come on guys and gals, lets see if a few of us can make it up there for a fish, 

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I am in for this one at this stage, haven't caught a yella or a cod at all. By the time this comes around I won't have been fishing for three weeks......really sucks.

[edit] I think I am in Maroochydore this weekend.


----------



## Hagar

Gday,well it is true I have caught a few fish at Cooby ,but I dont tell you about all the times I come home fishless,just out for the exercise is what I tell myself.There is always fish on the sounder but if they are not interested ,.well its a pretty little dam to fill in a few hours.You will need a fishing permit I have been checked twice by the men in uniform but havnt seen them for a while now.Hope we get some rain to help the level ,still at 10% I will check the paper and give you an update on the fishing( but remember the guy that sells the bait writes the report ,hes not about to say the fish are off) cheers Gary


----------



## PDO

Count me in!!!!


----------



## Guest

So it's me, Paul and Gary.

Anyone else interested?

Cheers


----------



## Elmo

I will see if I can make it but I am tying to get a rack modified to carry the Yak and may not be able to transport it. Will comfirm by Saturday.


----------



## Guest

That would be great if you can make it Elmo 

Anyone else?

Cheers


----------



## Hagar

Gday,as promised an update from local paper .COOBY DAM : A few cod are still on the move casting spinner baits and trolling OarGee plow lures while the best of the yellowbelly were taken trolling the Deception shrimp lure (purple) along the weed banks.Days are cool and overcast but no real rain to make any impact on the levels.Two more local guys are planning to fish with us on Sunday and try out the kayaks they bought at the recent Anoconda members auction,lets hope the weather is kind. cheers Gary


----------



## Guest

Oh Gary

That sounds like great news, lets hope we get a few, never caught a cod so that will be a real thrill if it happens. 

See you there at 7.00am, still time for anyone else?

Cheers


----------



## tomtre

Hi all,
I will try to get there. Maybe not at opening time, but will try to catch up with you on the water. The boat hasnt been wet for a few weeks, and a drive in the country to frosty Toowoomba want do me any harm either.

Tom


----------



## Guest

Tom

That would be great, looking forward to seeing you there. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Winds aren't looking good, but I will still be there 

Cheers


----------



## PDO

I'll be there.


----------

